# john croudacet



## johncroudace (Mar 17, 2013)

this may be a bit late as i am going back to the 50s and60s when i was at sea i have just got my first computer .my first trip as a galley boy on BALANTIA royal mail lines aug 1955 i have got good photo of the ship if anybodywould like it i will email it to you . the 2 cook were sydney and max both jamaican we got on well. i was at sea to 61. i,ve enjoyed reading the thread [email protected]


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

John, I am sorry to see you have had no bites on your line. Not much into pictures of ships I wasn't on but I am sure your photographs would go well in the gallery for those that are.

Hope you enjoy the rest of the site too.


----------



## frangio (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome. As Varley says posting it in the Gallery might be worth a try. I posted quite a few of the ships I was on and got quite a few replies from members who had also been on them.


----------

